# My Autosleeper Nuevo ES 2008 has many faults



## edgarscot

You may remember me having problems with the rear wheel arches of my 2008 Nuevo Es fouling the tyres going over a bump. Autosleeper never gave me a reply thta stated what the dimensions should be so I took it to the dealer who sanded off about 5mm on the offiside.
I now have water coming through the main skylight. Again Autosleeper didn't seem too concerned. I decided to really inspect everything. I bought this Nuevo blind! large piece on the trip had been patched up - area near rear window all cresaed - area of surface near passengerdoor without gloss - screws on the over cab bed support protrude on non countersink holes and cause wear and a sqeak- the bathroom cabinet door fell off broken with plastic that ia barely 0.5mm thick - stones easily get through the radiator grill - etc etc.
I am posting photos on
http//s556.photobucket.com/albums/ss3/edbrumby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You have a bad link Ed.

Kev.


----------



## Alfa_Scud

Just inset a : after the http bit Kev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Thanks I sussed it later.

Kev.


----------



## UncleNorm

Hello Ed!

I've just looked at your photos and YES there appears to be some serious problems. :evil: 

What I can't understand is why you keep blaming AutoSleepers. OK, the workmanship looks very poor by their standards but did you buy the MH from THEM? :roll: 

Strangely, having bought from your dealer (who sounds useless) it is entirely down to your dealer to fix it, make it right, make it "fit for purpose"....

Have you asked for a refund under the "Sale of Goods Act"?

Have you contacted Trading Standards to ask for an opinion and possibly some help?

Our previous MH was a pre-loved AS Pollensa. It was not perfect but, in its early life, faults were rectified by the dealer. They certainly did not look anything like what your photos show. 

Back to you, Ed...

Good luck.


----------



## bonnieboo

Thats the best bit about buying secondhand and a couple of years old from a dealer because most of the problems have been sorted, a lot of extra's may have been added and you still have the 12 month warrenty from the dealer it has just been bought from.


----------



## EJB

http://s556.photobucket.com/albums/ss3/edbrumby/

HTH.


----------



## edgarscot

Thanks guys for sorting the web page and giving advice. I have contacted Trading Standards and now the dealer, who unfortunately has just had a major fire. The Dealer says that because this involves a major strip down, they will send the van back to Autosleepers. My main concern is that Autosleepres have still not supplied me with wheel clearance dimensions and I can't seem to get this information from forums.
I would be happier with a refund, but is there a manufacturer who can build to a better standard? Comments appreciated. 
Thanks guys.
Ed in North Scotland


----------



## AberdeenAngus

EdBrumby said:


> , but is there a manufacturer who can build to a better standard?


Anything German !


----------



## b16duv

AberdeenAngus said:


> EdBrumby said:
> 
> 
> 
> , but is there a manufacturer who can build to a better standard?
> 
> 
> 
> Anything German !
Click to expand...

absolutely


----------



## Waggy

My experience is limited to Burstner and Autosleeper but in my view the Autosleeper is the clear winner.

I have the same model Nuevo 2008 ES and have had no problems at all 8) 

I have not been able to access the photos but it does sound as if it is down to the dealer. Having said that it seems clear that you can get bad examples from any manufacturer and the Germans are certainly no exception


----------



## breakaleg1

Hi Ed,
I have a auto-sleeper Lancashire, same van as yours only a dealer special, but a two berth.
agree with the creasing, but i don't think that hinge is an auto-sleeper original, far to thick.
the complete sink unit was replace under warranty at auto-sleepers, as there was a crack where the screws seemed to have been overtightened.

the wheels on your van, look like they are not the originals (did you buy your van new or used)?

my experience of auto-sleeper (after four of there vans) is excellent, even when our last van was ten years old, still received good service.
but perhaps i have been lucky.
Pete


----------



## teljoy

breakaleg1 said:


> Hi Ed,
> I have a auto-sleeper Lancashire, same van as yours only a dealer special, but a two berth.
> agree with the creasing, but i don't think that hinge is an auto-sleeper original, far to thick.
> the complete sink unit was replace under warranty at auto-sleepers, as there was a crack where the screws seemed to have been overtightened.
> 
> the wheels on your van, look like they are not the originals (did you buy your van new or used)?
> 
> my experience of auto-sleeper (after four of there vans) is excellent, even when our last van was ten years old, still received good service.
> but perhaps i have been lucky.
> Pete


Don't think you have been lucky. We have had the Autosleeper Nuevo for nearly four years and our experience of autosleepers is very positive. We did have a leakage problem from the heiki but it was fixed without any hassle from A/S. Apparently some experimenting with different sealant. Had a Harmony from Autosleepers prior to the Nuevo and also no problems. These were both bought new. This Nuevo presumably was bought used and looks as though it has had some problems particularly the wheels. Looks as though the dealer has some questions to be answered!!

Terry


----------



## edgarscot

Hi all
I am new to Motor Homes. Can you give me some German makes that I could look at? We like the size and layout of the Nuevo and would not like to spend a lot more on a motor home. Perhaps we will have to, to get the quality. The Nuevo looked the best in terms of finish that we looked at. What a pity there are so many horror stories
Ed


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I think the wheels look to big.
Our Autotrail was only 6 months old when we bought it. I could see that rear nearside had been resprayed and on further investigation foud wash basin and toilet had been replaced. This lead me to believe that the van had been in an accident, so i asked the salesman. Oh yes it has sir but its fine now, and touch wood no problems.
I do feel that after owning brit and german caravans and motorhomes that the quality of finish is not what it should be. Have a wander round dealers forecourts and look inside new vehicles, doors incorrectly hung , handles missing etc.
These things are expensive enough without having to keep returning for rectification
Keep us informed on your progress.
Best of luck
Dave p


----------



## MikeCo

We did buy a new Autosleeper Inca a few years ago but only kept it 9 months or so as it turned out to be awful. Now have a Burstner which has been very good, pity it's on a Fiat.


----------



## edgarscot

Thanks for those points. I went to check the oil yesterday and found the bonnet catch only had one nut left on it and the other loose! They don't seem to use spring washers. I may start to have Peugeot problems now. When will this end?
Ed


----------



## edgarscot

I forgot to say that the van was bought from Perthshire caravans and was sold as new. There was only about 8 miles on the clock. I am told that Autosleeper have put the old Nuevo body on to the new Peugot Boxer van chassis which is wider than the old Boxer. I really need to find someone with a 2008 Nuevo. I have looked at the old Nuevos and they have far greater wheel clearances. It would be great if someone with a 2008 model would come on line and I could compare all these items. My letter and photos will go to Perthshire caravans and Autosleeper on Monday
Ed


----------



## 96299

Waggy said:


> My experience is limited to Burstner and Autosleeper but in my view the Autosleeper is the clear winner.
> 
> I have the same model Nuevo 2008 ES and have had no problems at all 8)
> 
> I have not been able to access the photos but it does sound as if it is down to the dealer. Having said that it seems clear that you can get bad examples from any manufacturer and the Germans are certainly no exception


I have only had experience with burstner so far but, it has turned out to be a bit of stinker with a faults list as long as your arm 8O I'm going to get on the phone to my dealer on Monday for something else that has cropped up in the last week. :?

steve


----------



## Waggy

EdBrumby said:


> I forgot to say that the van was bought from Perthshire caravans and was sold as new. There was only about 8 miles on the clock. I am told that Autosleeper have put the old Nuevo body on to the new Peugot Boxer van chassis which is wider than the old Boxer. I really need to find someone with a 2008 Nuevo. I have looked at the old Nuevos and they have far greater wheel clearances. It would be great if someone with a 2008 model would come on line and I could compare all these items. My letter and photos will go to Perthshire caravans and Autosleeper on Monday
> Ed


You have PM


----------



## time-traveller

teljoy said:


> breakaleg1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ed,
> I have a auto-sleeper Lancashire, same van as yours only a dealer special, but a two berth.
> agree with the creasing, but i don't think that hinge is an auto-sleeper original, far to thick.
> the complete sink unit was replace under warranty at auto-sleepers, as there was a crack where the screws seemed to have been overtightened.
> 
> the wheels on your van, look like they are not the originals (did you buy your van new or used)?
> 
> my experience of auto-sleeper (after four of there vans) is excellent, even when our last van was ten years old, still received good service.
> but perhaps i have been lucky.
> Pete
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think you have been lucky. We have had the Autosleeper Nuevo for nearly four years and our experience of autosleepers is very positive. We did have a leakage problem from the heiki but it was fixed without any hassle from A/S. Apparently some experimenting with different sealant. Had a Harmony from Autosleepers prior to the Nuevo and also no problems. These were both bought new. This Nuevo presumably was bought used and looks as though it has had some problems particularly the wheels. Looks as though the dealer has some questions to be answered!!
> 
> Terry
Click to expand...

From what I understand, Autosleepers have not been the same ever since Marquis took over.


----------



## edgarscot

I have now added pictures with dimensions to my photobucket, but have I now got the address correct?
http://s556.photobucket.com/albums/ss3/edbrumby

hanks for all your help guys. It IS appreciated
Ed


----------



## chasper

Hi Ed, My Nuevo is only a 2 berth so i don't have the overcab bed. Regarding the hinge are you sure it is the right way round, i wonder if you can reverse the hinge, there might be countersinks on the other face. Just a thought. Chasper.


----------



## edgarscot

Good point. I will be leaving it to the dealer etc. 
Ed


----------



## edgarscot

I have now had an email from Graham who has the same model as me. His clearances are much larger. I may ask the Ministry of Transport about this. I couldn't resist dropping one of the hinges. The countersink holes are on the other side. Graham has a mixture of some hinges on correctly and some not. I have added a photo to photobucket. Thanks Chasper for your initiative.This story has a long way to run!
Ed


----------



## karlb

what will the ministry of transport do? :?


----------



## edgarscot

See if the wheel arches foul the tyres when you go over a bump. Is it possible that something may dislodge?
Ed


----------



## edgarscot

I am begiining to doubt if we have been sold a 2008 model. Perhaps it is a 2007 model? I am told that the 2008 model of Nuevo classic ES does not have a bathroom window. Our build number is J2625. can anyone enlighten me as to when the 2008 model came out?
Ed


----------



## teamsaga

Hi ed
There should be an electrical certificate among your autosleeper documents, it will be signed and dated at the factory at the end of build. It should give you some idea of the real age of your van.


----------



## seanysean

What action has dealer taken so far?


----------



## edgarscot

*Autosleeper Nuevo Classic ES*

Phil and Seanysean
Thanks for the replies. I had forgotten about the electrical certificate. The MH was built Aug 08. I see Seanysean is in Dumbarton. I wonder if he has any experience of dealers in Scotland? He may want to send me a PM. We are taking the MH back to Perthshire Caravans on Thursday and leaving it there. They will give us a car to take us almost 4 hours home. They will then meet us half way when they have finished the repairs. I still have not had a reply from Autosleepers. VOSA are interested in the wheel arches fouling so I have the forms to fill in and have to have the vehicle weighed. 
It's sad that we are not getting the use of this MH when we want to
Ed


----------



## Zebedee

Don't know if it has any significance Ed, but Charles Trevelyan has very recently retired.

Things *should not* go awry as a result, but it could be that your paperwork has been dumped on someone else's desk and has yet to reach the top of the pile??

Suggest you pester Trevor with another phone call. Your problems are pretty serious, and I can't believe A/S would deliberately abandon you.

Dave


----------



## edgarscot

Thanks for that advice. I wasn't too impressed by Trevor so sent the letter to the MD. The MH has been sitting for a week or so and yesterday my wife noticed water in the toilet/shower area, near the drain nearest to the pedestal. We had this once before when the waste tank was full, but I drained it yesterday and only about 12 litres came out. The "tubes" for the drains go into near the top of the tank so I find it hard to believe the water would have come up there. I can't see another way the water could get in. Any ideas? I don't suppose these "tubes" have a simple flap in the absence of U bends.
This is a very useful forum and I would like to thank everybody again
Ed


----------



## edgarscot

*Nuevo water leaks*

Dave
I have just examined the roof of the MH near the toilet. There is a gap where the roof is lifting! When will all this end?
Hacked off
ED


----------



## 113342

*autosleeper nuevo classic 09*

m/h is sitting in a workshop , judders in first and reverse gears . also brake lights sticking on even after 2 new swiches


----------



## edgarscot

*Autosleeper Nuevo*

I have at last had a call from Autosleeper. I have advised them where to locate the photos. I put a hose up in the air, to fall on the toilet area of the roof. We can now see where the water runs into the toilet. Its in the back offside corner of the toilet under where the suspect seal on the roof is! We thought this water was coming up into the shower. It goes to the dealer on Thursday.


----------



## chasper

Hi Ed, i really hope you can get this sorted to your satisfaction. It would seem that you have a lifetime of problems with this vehicle! Cheers Chasper.


----------



## edgarscot

I took a watering can this morning and went all round. The water is coming into the shower rear corner via the Thetford door.
Ed


----------

